# HCC La Quinta



## Tedpilot (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm off to La Quinta for a week...driving out tomorrow and dragging the toys along.  I'll have a trip report to follow or as I go.  If anybody would like for me to look into anything while I'm out there please let me know.  I'll be unconnected until my arrival late Sat night but will check in here sometime Sunday.

Have a great weekend,
Ted


----------



## travelguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Ted,

Have a great time!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 24, 2007)

3 bedrooms
3.5 bath
2,844 sq feet
on the golf course

Priceless


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 25, 2007)

Not being a golfer, I've always pretty much ignored the HCC and PE La Quinta properties... Is there much of anything to do for non-golfers, or am I correct in assuming that this is primarily a golfing destination?


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 30, 2007)

Vineyarder, that certainly depends on your tastes.  I didn't bring my sticks this trip.  The weather, pool, quiet, shopping, eats, scenery, etc... are what attracted me to this unit.  There are a lot of golf courses around here but there is a lot of other things to do too.  

Ted


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 30, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> I'm off to La Quinta for a week...driving out tomorrow and dragging the toys along.  Ted



OK...the "toys" aren't you clubs as noted in your follow-up 10/30 email.  So what toys did you bring?  How was the trip, HCC property?


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 30, 2007)

Pictures of the toys are here:  http://12.227.214.171/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2715&highlight=tigers  My Dad and I took them out to Glamis which is a two hour drive from here to race all over the dunes which are much bigger than the ones I ride in Oklahoma.

The trip has been great thus far.  The unit is much better than the pictures would lead you to believe.  I have not seen a single golfer yet...apparently the courses are all now just opening...?  That is what a local told me.  They just finished reseeding the whole course so it looks great.  Anyway, the unit itself is spacious as we would all expect.  The master bath in particular is huge!  The shower is a mecca of all showers...two heads w/ two valves and more space than you'd ever need and copious amounts of water come out of them.

The master bedroom is very nice.  The bed is typical HCC luxury.  Each room has it's own TV and bath.  One is set up for kids and the other guest room is set up for a couple.  

Finishes throughout ar very nice.  I'd say that there was a minor rennovation when HCC acquired the place.  Bakyard is nice...pool is smaller than what I expected but does it's job well.  Hot tub is good and flows over a water fall int the pool.  Huge covered patio with plenty of chairs and loungers for all of your friends to hang out on and enjoy the view.

Speaking of which, the view is nice, but the other side of the fairways has a much better view.  The HCC house faces west so the afternoon sun is off of you during the late afternoon but you lose the gorgeous sunsets out here.

We walked part of the golf course tonight along the paths.  Beautiful course!  I've not seen such perfect manicuring since I use to play the Desert Inn in Las Vegas before it closed.  Immaculant is more like the care of the course here.

The town(s) is great.  You're about 5-10 minutes south of everything...tons and tons of shopping, food and the likes.

A big thumbs up from us...the wife says we'll be coming back early next year....sounds like a great plan!!

More later....back to patio, my steak on the grill and a cool beverage.

Ted


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 31, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> More later....back to patio, my steak on the grill and a cool beverage.
> 
> Ted



Thanks for the update...I take my NY Strip Medium please!


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah Bill, I like to cook and eat T-bones but your NY Strip is on request should our paths ever cross.

Parting thoughts on the property now that I have been home for a few days:

Will I go back?  Yes, most definately.  I was wondering about what to do and if the pool itself would suffice any urge to do andything else and it did.  When it did not, there was plenty of things to do in and around the towns.  If you like the nightlife, dinning out, meeting friends for drinks and so forth then this is the place for you.  Also, if you are into high-end golf or shopping your needs will be fulfilled too.  Wanna splurge on a Bently or Porsche...no problem, they have those too.

One of the things I forgot to mention is the property has high ceilings throughout.  Feels extremely spacious with all of the windows, and they are huge along the backside giving you uninhibited views of the golf course.  They are slightly tinted to protect you from the morning sun but by 9:00 each day it was a non-issue.  Also, the house is very deep on the lot.  The floorplan really does not look to scale comparing the two.  It is quite a walk down the main hallway from teh garage to the main great room.

The neighborhood is excellent if you like to walk during an early evening stroll, or even in the morning before it gets too hot.  The cart paths are the perfect venue to see it all.  Be advised, no lights on the course at night other than what people have their backyards light up.  teh streets do not have sidewalks but there is virtually no traffic.

On HCC's side of the street the houses run upper 900s to low 1.1s.  The other side of the street is anywhere from 1.5-2.5.  There are impressive homes throughout this section of PGA West regardless of which side of the street you are on.

We found the home to be well stocked with the normal daily wants/needs of cooking, bathing and relaxing.  The only complaint in this department is that the fridge would not keep up with our ice demands.  

The garage is actually huge...I have an Expedition EL and it fit fine.  It is sort of two and a half spaces...the single you see on the pics is for a golf cart.

The pool was certainly a centerpiece for us.  In day-party mode it is fileld via warm water from the hot tub over the waterfall.  By 10:00 in the morning it is like swimming in warm bath water.  Deep end stays cooler and has a tad bit of shade in the afternoons.  Also, by the hut tub there is a very shallow area that is big enough to put two loungers in if you so desire.

The course opened up on Friday...virtually everyone playing had their own custom cart...some of them were over the top too.  Did not appear to be a dress code for long pants...but an appropriate shirt certainly appears to be the norm.  We did not have any golf balls fly into the yard...that would take a fairly big hitter with a significant slice for that to occur with the elevation change and distance from the fairway but is possible.

Not much else to report about the property.  It is great!  If you have ever been to this area you know what it is all about and will enjoy this property very much while entertaining your friends.

Ted


----------



## Laura7811 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ted

Thanks for your thoughts on La Quinta, I enjoyed reading it. We are heading there this weekend for 3 nights. We also will probably grill 1 night , but eat out the rest...Can you recommend any good restaurants that you tried? In Palm Springs or La Quinta.

I'm sure Chris sent a list, I will have to go back through my e-mail and look, I just like to get Ideas from members too...

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 7, 2007)

Laura -

The nearest shopping center at 50th & Jefferson has an excellent Italian place out front in the strip mall - I forgot the name.  Big portions, delicious and reasonably priced plus you can go semi-casual but go early as it fills up at about 6:00-6:30 every night.  Grocery store there is well stocked and reasonable as well.

Hwy 111 which meanders through each town there is loaded with every type of place to eat.  We found a great BBQ place called The Boar or something like that...I'll ask my wife later as she might remember.  It was a big commercial operation with statues out front very close to Marie Calanders.

We went to one Meican place that is not recommended.  Food bad, very loud, seating was very cramped but the service was quick and friendly.  That was a big place on the NW corner of Hwy 111 & Jefferson.  La Quesadia or something like that.

As for getting to the unit, you'll most likely be coming in from the north side of town.  Take Jefferson south to 54th, east to Madison, south one intersection _past_ Airport blvd and make the first left into the gated guard area to get your pass.  DO NOT follow your GPS if you use one, also try to get there during the day as it all looked the same to me at night - their idea of street lights around there is lighted palm trees.  Once in the neighborhood follow the street around the perimeter to the SW until reaching Black Diamond and then north.  Go about 200' and the house will be on the right.

Have fun!  You'll love the place and don't forget your swimsuit!!

Ted


----------



## Laura7811 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ted-

Thanks for getting back to me. I think Italian sounds good, the whole family likes it and it sounds like we can get groceries there as well.

Also thanks for the heads up on the gps thing, I do use mine, and the directions they sent in the package were all from the airport and we are driving from CA.  

Thanks again,
Laura


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 7, 2007)

You're welcome.  Wife says the name of the BBQ place was Babes.

Ted


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 7, 2007)

Zagat (La Quinta) >
LG's Prime Steakhouse 23/20/21/$59
Falls Prime Steakhouse 22/22/22/$57
AZUR (Californian, French) 22/21/22/$68
La Quinta Cliffhouse (New American) 18/21/18/$42
Las Casuelas (Mexican) 18/19/18/$27
Hog's Breath Inn (Traditional American) 14/15/15/$37


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 12, 2007)

Laura - How was the trip?


----------



## Laura7811 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ted-
It was really great thanks for the restaurant tips, we did go to the Italian place, Marios was the name.

The house is really comfortable just as you described.  We enjoyed the tub and the pool, we had a bit of trouble with the lights did you?

We only had enough time to stay 2 nights   We will go back again for sure, I was thinking it may be good for Thanksgiving next year, the kitchen is well equipted it would work nicely.

Thanks for asking,
Laura


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, the lights out back right?  Yeah, I addressed it more than once w/ the local mgt to no avail.  Make sure that you let HCC know too so it will be fixed.


----------



## Tedpilot (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got back from my second week in La Quinta and the pool lights worked!  I think a new heater too...I was able to get the pool up to 95 degrees by 11:00 each day...made for a nice warm bath with temps in the low 70s.  We tried the Living Forest which was nice and ventured to some more eats.  BTW, Babe's BBQ is a one-off from Marie Calendars owner.  The man that started MCs built this BBQ place and it is wonderful, you must get the warm cornbread...to die for...yes, cornbread to die for!  Anyhow, he was there greeting people a few nights ago so that was a nice personal touch.  We also ventured into a few other communities looking at the models.  Adalusia is gorgeous and pricey.  We also tredged through Trilogy but found PGA West much better.  

Slight sun-burn, tired, back to work  

We flew into Ontario and that worked great.  90 Minutes to the unit and it is a very easy drive.  Airport is not crowded, modern and efficient...just don't fly UAL!!  Urgh!!  Anyhow, much easier to navigate the streets second time around.

For you non-HCC members we got a notice that UAL will now start charging for a second checked bag in a few months depending on when you book and travel.  It's crap IMHO, as are the chincey upgrades they try to sell at the kiosks when checking in.  UAL just gets in deeper and deeper each year with their practices...will they ever learn?  I have, no more UAL.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 11, 2008)

Tedpilot said:


> For you non-HCC members we got a notice that UAL will now start charging for a second checked bag in a few months depending on when you book and travel.  It's crap IMHO, as are the chincey upgrades they try to sell at the kiosks when checking in.  UAL just gets in deeper and deeper each year with their practices...will they ever learn?  I have, no more UAL.



Ted,

Sounds like you had a good time.

I agree that the UAL thing is crap.  I continue to use their FF tickets because it's easy to get to Hawaii from the East Coast but I'll never pay for a ticket again.  I can't imagine what the already crowded overhead bins are going to look like when everyone tries to bring that second bag as a carry-on.  Yikes!!


----------

